# ارجوو المساعده من اهل الخبره ولكم منى جزيل الشكر



## ferioon (15 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ايها الاخوه 
بعد التعرف على منتداكم الجميل لانى بالفعل استفدت منه كثيرا ارجو منكم الرد على اسألتى وان شاء الله يجزيكم الله خيرا وثوابا على الرد
انا اعمل فى مجال المواد المساعده لصباغه الاقمشه وقررت بمشيئه الله ان يكون لي عملى الخاص فى نفس المجال ولكن توجد صعوبات اهمها على الاطلاق اسماء المواد التجاريه واين توجد واسعارها فكما نعرف ان المواد لها اسماء كيميائيه واسماء تجاريه انا اعرف بعض الاسماء الكيميائيه ولكن لا اعلم اسماءها التجاريه والمواد هى كالتالى :
- زايلين
-توين 80
-مارفيلون nb9
- هكسان وهيبتان 
طريقه صناعه عجينه البجمنت الخاصه بالطباعه.
ارجو معرفه اسعارها ايضا واين توجد لان مع العلم انا نزلت شارع الجيش ولما سألت على الاسماء اللى ذكرتها حسيت انى بكلم ناس مش بتسمع وفى ناس كتيره حسستنى انى بقول اسماء مواد من القمر 
اسف على الاطاله ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مايو 2012)

الاخ العزيز الزيلين و الهبتان والهكسان هم مذيبات واسمهم لا يتغير هو الاسم التجارى هو الاسم العلمى المارفيلون اسمه الدارج السيميسول np9 اما بالنسبه للتوين 80 فاسمه العلمى poly ethylene sorbitol ester لكن مشهور جدا بالاسم التجارى او السبان 80 ويوجد فى شركة نيرول قرب ميدان الجيش لكن باقى محلات ش الجيش بيشتغلوا فى السلفونيك والصودا ممكن كمان عند مروان او د عادل جوار الجامع الابيض

بالنسبه لطريقة عجينه البجمنت سهله جدا لكن هل تريد صنعها من الالوان البودرة ام من المركزات السائله بمعنى اخر هل عندك ماكينة طحن ام لا اذا لم يكن عندك ممكن تشتغل بالمركزات السائله يتم خلط الالوان المركزة مع داى ايثيلين جليكول حسب نسبة تركيزها طبعا وماء وماده حافظة ومانع رغوة فى وجود ماده انتشار وبلل واخيرا يتم ظبط لزوجتها بالمتخن السائل الاكريلكى الموضوع عبارة عن خلط لانك لم تستخدم الوان بودرة وممكن تبدا من 10ْ% مركزات الوان وتقارن بينها وبين اى عجينه اخرى بمعنى تعمل عجينه جاز مثلا وتضع جرام على الكيلو من العينتين وتشوف لون كل ناتج لو زى بعض يبقى تمام لكن لو اللون عندك افتح من العينه الاخرى نضع جرام اخر حتى يتحد اللون فى العينتين وبذلك تقدر تحدد تضع نسبه كام من مركزات الالوان 

ووانا تحت امرك لو تحب انا عندى فى المعمل طاحونه 3 درافيل ااقدر ان شاء الله اعمل لك المركزات معلومة التركيز من البجمنت البودرة وبعدين انت تعمل عجينة اللون للطباعة المهم تشوف السوق اليومين دول شغال تركيزاته ايه هههههه


----------



## ferioon (15 مايو 2012)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ العزيز الزيلين و الهبتان والهكسان هم مذيبات واسمهم لا يتغير هو الاسم التجارى هو الاسم العلمى المارفيلون اسمه الدارج السيميسول np9 اما بالنسبه للتوين 80 فاسمه العلمى poly ethylene sorbitol ester لكن مشهور جدا بالاسم التجارى او السبان 80 ويوجد فى شركة نيرول قرب ميدان الجيش لكن باقى محلات ش الجيش بيشتغلوا فى السلفونيك والصودا ممكن كمان عند مروان او د عادل جوار الجامع الابيض
> 
> بالنسبه لطريقة عجينه البجمنت سهله جدا لكن هل تريد صنعها من الالوان البودرة ام من المركزات السائله بمعنى اخر هل عندك ماكينة طحن ام لا اذا لم يكن عندك ممكن تشتغل بالمركزات السائله يتم خلط الالوان المركزة مع داى ايثيلين جليكول حسب نسبة تركيزها طبعا وماء وماده حافظة ومانع رغوة فى وجود ماده انتشار وبلل واخيرا يتم ظبط لزوجتها بالمتخن السائل الاكريلكى الموضوع عبارة عن خلط لانك لم تستخدم الوان بودرة وممكن تبدا من 10ْ% مركزات الوان وتقارن بينها وبين اى عجينه اخرى بمعنى تعمل عجينه جاز مثلا وتضع جرام على الكيلو من العينتين وتشوف لون كل ناتج لو زى بعض يبقى تمام لكن لو اللون عندك افتح من العينه الاخرى نضع جرام اخر حتى يتحد اللون فى العينتين وبذلك تقدر تحدد تضع نسبه كام من مركزات الالوان
> 
> ووانا تحت امرك لو تحب انا عندى فى المعمل طاحونه 3 درافيل ااقدر ان شاء الله اعمل لك المركزات معلومة التركيز من البجمنت البودرة وبعدين انت تعمل عجينة اللون للطباعة المهم تشوف السوق اليومين دول شغال تركيزاته ايه هههههه


مشكور اخى العزيز وفيت وكفيت احنا فى شركتنا بنتعامل على المواد المساعده اكتر امثال الويت والكاريير ht والكاريير lt الخ ......
بس انا حبيت اجرب ادخل كمان مجال الطباعه واكتر عجينتين بيستخدموا فى الطباعه عجينه الابيض والفضى 
بس صراحه انت وفييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك .


----------

